# Need Help in Los Angeles- found injured pigeon



## Sassa (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm hoping someone can point me to a pigeon or bird rescue in Los Angeles. My husband and I rescued an injured pigeon (laceration near wing) and got it Vet care. We need to find a rescue to care for the bird. We've already paid medical bill and have antibiotics. Can someone please help us? We really want to do the best we can for this little guy.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks for saving her/him and caring ! What is his/her condition ? What antibiotics is she on ?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

One of our Moderators, Terry...runs this place:

http://www.villagepondrescue.com/about.htm


----------



## Sassa (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaye said:


> Hi and thanks for saving her/him and caring ! What is his/her condition ? What antibiotics is she on ?


His condition is stable. Vet says no fractures or wing or leg injuries. He treated a laceration near the base of the wing on its body that had begun to get infected. He cleaned the wound and gave it an injection of antibiotics. Now "Rocky" as we've named him needs 4 drops of antibiotics 2 x a day for the next 5-7 days. The antibiotics is called Baytril oral suspension. 

We have him in a large dog crate with newspapers. I've given him bits of bread to eat. He'll pick them up but doesn't seem to eat it. He knocked over the water dish and soaked the newspaper, as he is very unsteady on his feet and can't move around properly. Thanks so much for your response. Up until now, we've felt very alone in helping this poor bird.


----------



## Sassa (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaye said:


> One of our Moderators, Terry...runs this place:
> 
> http://www.villagepondrescue.com/about.htm


Thanks so much Jaye, I will try to get in touch with Terry ASAP. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Sassa (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi again Jaye, 
I cannot contact Terry via e-mail on web link. Is there any way you know to contact her on my behalf. I would be happy to give you my e-mail ([email protected]) to give her or a phone number would be great. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Wishing you luck!
But also, I'm in a similar situation with an injured young pigeon my sister just brought me, and I also happen to be in the LA area... Is the vet you used pretty affordable? Because my typical bird vet runs at $100 for a check up alone, and I really can't afford it at this point, but this little fellow does need some help, I think.


----------



## Sassa (Nov 20, 2011)

We actually brought the bird to our old Vet's office because there is a doctor there who treats birds. The clinic is Gateway Animal Hospital on Los Feliz Boulevard - 431 W. Los Feliz Rd. 818-244-2934 (it's between the LA Zoo and Glendale). The vet who sees birds is Dr. Villacana. In terms of affordability, the treatment was pretty basic. They did give us a small discount because they knew the bird wasn't ours and we were just acting as good samaritans. The final bill was well under $100. Not knowing the injuries on your little rescue, it would be difficult to tell what the bill might look like. Certainly sounds like an exam would be cheaper there than at your vet. I hope your little one is doing okay and you will find a good treatment and care for him/her. Maybe we'll both get a hold of Terry and he or she (?) will be able to help. Good luck to us both and our little birdies!


----------



## Jivu (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you a ton <3 My sister lives right there, so I'll give them a call! And Terry's definitely the go-to pigeon person in our area, maybe I should try to contact also


----------

